# Haviam /Aviam



## chics

Hola!

Acabo de llegir aquest fil i m'he enrecordat del mític *haviam si/quan* (jo ho hagués escrit amb _h_), aquest que diem en el sentit de "a veure si/quan...". No surt als diccionaris, perquè? És incorrecte? És una modificació/deformació del verb "haver", de "a veure" o és altra cosa?

A Barcelona, al meu barri es fa servir sovint. I vosaltres? Què us sembla? Què en penseu?

Salut.


----------



## NoOrK

Jo aposto totalment aviam.

Verb Haver = haviam, és totalment incorrecte.

En castellà, existeix el mateix problema.

Haber = A ver. Tot i sent totalment diferent, encara hi ha gent que fa servir un mal us, tan en el català com en el castellà.

Resum:

Haviam / *Aviam

*Haber / *A ver*


----------



## chics

És que així em sona com _aviram_... :-(
La meva pregunta és si us sembla correcte o no el mot, si surt a cap diccionari... als que he consultat jo, no, per això dèia que potser ho consideren una forma verbal, per dir alguna cosa. Si és tan lleig i incorrecte vull saber per quina raó.

Gràcies, però en català dubtar entre escriure "a veure" o "haver" és molt difícil, sonen diferents!


----------



## NoOrK

Però, una cosa, que aviram i aviam són coses molt diferents !

Una cosa parla de teca i l'altre diferent.

Viam si algú ens ajuda.


----------



## chics

Per això, no sé perquè imagino una sopeta calenta fumejant... ni tan sols viu i sencer, el pobre aviram! :-B


----------



## ernest_

chics said:


> És que així em sona com _aviram_... :-(
> La meva pregunta és si us sembla correcte o no el mot, si surt a cap diccionari... als que he consultat jo, no, per això dèia que potser ho consideren una forma verbal, per dir alguna cosa. Si és tan lleig i incorrecte vull saber per quina raó.



Doncs, no em sembla correcte, perquè si ho escrius amb "h" és perquè ve del verb "haver", i no ve del verb haver; ve del verb "veure", vejam -> veiam -> a veiam -> a viam (=a veure).


----------



## Lumia

La forma _*aviam*_ és correcta si s'usa en un context col·loquial (i deriva exactament d'on comenta l'ernest). No surt al DIEC com molts altres col·loquialismes; en línia només ho he trobat a l'esadir, en una tesi doctoral i en un sobre correcció de la mateixa autora, però en materials escrits sobre català col·loquial (el llibre de Payrató, per exemple) o de correcció és una forma que apareix habitualment.


----------



## chics

Ahà, moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> Acabo de llegir aquest fil i m'he enrecordat del mític *haviam si/quan* (jo ho hagués escrit amb _h_), aquest que diem en el sentit de "a veure si/quan...". No surt als diccionaris, perquè? És incorrecte? És una modificació/deformació del verb "haver", de "a veure" o és altra cosa?
> 
> A Barcelona, al meu barri es fa servir sovint. I vosaltres? Què us sembla? Què en penseu?
> 
> Salut.



Ostres, doncs jo el faig servir molt (sense h), ara m'has fotut! M'hauré d'acostumar a dir "a veure". Casum... 

Mei


----------



## Tige

ernest_ said:


> Doncs, no em sembla correcte, perquè si ho escrius amb "h" és perquè ve del verb "haver", i no ve del verb haver; ve del verb "veure", vejam -> veiam -> a veiam -> a viam (=a veure).


Totalment d'acord.
Així i tot, jo ho dic sovint (i crec que ho dic sense "h"...)...


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Ostres, doncs jo el faig servir molt (sense h), ara m'has fotut! M'hauré d'acostumar a dir "a veure". Casum...
> 
> Mei



Noooo!!  Continua dient "aviam"! Com diu la Lumia, en un context col·loquial és perfectament correcte, o sigui que continua dient-ho!


----------



## .Jordi.

perdoneu-me, tinc una petita pregunta: *aviam* i *a veure* volen dir exactament aixo mateix? 

gracies per endavant


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Noooo!!  Continua dient "aviam"! Com diu la Lumia, en un context col·loquial és perfectament correcte, o sigui que continua dient-ho!



Ai, és veritat, està bé, ok! 



.Jordi. said:


> perdoneu-me, tinc una petita pregunta: *aviam* i *a veure* volen dir exactament aixo mateix?
> 
> gracies per endavant



Sí, Jordi, vol dir el mateix.

Salut!


Mei


----------



## eixart

Sí, "a veure" i "aviam" volen dir el mateix. El segon és col·loquialisme, derivat de "vejam", com ja s'ha dit, menter que "a veure" un calc del castellà "a ver". Tu tries, doncs. Jo ho tindria clar!


----------



## windeca

Moltes gracies per resoldre el dubte. Aviam si  a partir d'ara ho escribim bé.


----------



## reivax_dj

eixart said:


> Sí, "a veure" i "aviam" volen dir el mateix. El segon és col·loquialisme, derivat de "vejam", com ja s'ha dit, menter que "a veure" un calc del castellà "a ver". Tu tries, doncs. Jo ho tindria clar!


Jo sempre dic "a veure", a Tarragona almenys no s'utilitza "aviam", de fet a mi em sembla molt barceloní. I a les Terres de l'Ebre diuen "a vore".


----------



## murquizu

Quan s’utilitza una llengua, especialment quan s’escriu, surten duples fins de sota les pedres. Jo soc de Beseit, un poble de la franja, allí diem "a vore si plou" qualsevol variant seria vista com un barbarisme barceloní. També es cert que a Barcelona i per contagi he utilitzat “aviam” però pensant-ho veig que no te cap sentit utilitzar aquesta expressió.


----------



## WillieTheSkimo

És <<aviam>>, 100% segur.

Jo sempre he pensat que aquesta paraula/ expressió és el resultat d'una sèrie de mutacions sofertes per l'expressió original " Anem a veure/ veiam" a través del català parlat:
Anem a veure/ veiam (imperatiu) ---> a veiam ---> aviam.

<<Haviam>> [...] i em surt sang dels ulls cada cop que algú ho escriu per whatsapp/ facebook.
No té cap mena de sentit escriure-ho amb H, ja que llavors estàs suggerint que aquesta paraula és una mutació del verb <<haver>>, lo qual és una sobirana parida.


----------

